# No sperm??



## Richl84 (May 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have been reading this forum and feel compelled to register. My wife and I have been trying for a year and have had no luck so we decided to go doctors.

My first semen sample came back as zero sperm and we were both devastated like many people on here. I had to give a second sample and that was not much better, but they say after spinning it they found 7 sperm 4 of them alive and motile but all abnormal, I feel slightly better as there seems to be a production of it were previously the showed nothing but obviously somethings not right so we have been referred to a fertility clinic. I'm just wondering what they will do next and if there is any treatment for it?? Thank you all for looking and hope to talk soon, all the best Richard..


----------



## Mapple (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Richard, 

I am afraid I have no positive experience to share with you but I would like to keep this post up and I'm hoping someone else will write here. 

After suffering several  MCs, a couple of months ago we tried IVF with ICSI and IMSI due to poor sperm quality, with no success: embryos started wonderfully but none of them made it to blast, I had 2 implanted but they were low quality and didn't make it to test date. 
It seems to be due to "late paternal factor". Which adds to a few conditions I have myself, but at least now we know they are not the only ones and there is something else to investigate. 

Our clinic encouraged us to try again but I think there is no point until we sort out the reason for poor sperm count and quality. 
Also, our GP seems to think it is not a problem - keep trying, he says... All he would do is, refer me to a gynae (one more). 

I have a feeling that male factors tend to be overlooked by doctors, it's either a woman issue or bad luck. 

We're thinking about booking an appointment with Dr Ramsay. 

I'll be hoping for more replies


----------

